# Quirky Food Habits



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 15, 2005)

So - I realized this morning when I was pouring myself my daily bowl of Frosted Mini-Wheats that I flip over all of my mini-wheats so that they are frosting-side-up before I pour in the milk.  If a mini-wheat ends up frosting-side-down, the milk dissolves the frosting and that makes me angry!

Do you have any quirky food habits?


----------



## reveal (Nov 15, 2005)

I try not to take my breakfast cereal so seriously. 

I don't really think I have any "weird" food quirks. I guess the weirdest thing I do is eat one item on the plate at a time, unconciously. For example, if I have a chop, potatoes, and green beans, I'll eat the chop first, completely, then finish off the potatoes, and then finish the green beans. If I catch myself doing it, I'll make an effort to stop and "mix it up."


----------



## Xath (Nov 15, 2005)

I have a wierd habit with sandwiches.  First I bite off all of the crust around the edge of the sandwich.  Then I smush the remainder between my hands to get it as flat as possible, essentially smushing all of the air out of the bread.  Then I eat it.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> If a mini-wheat ends up frosting-side-down, the milk dissolves the frosting and that makes me angry!




 

/stepping back slowly.....


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I try not to take my breakfast cereal so seriously.
> 
> I don't really think I have any "weird" food quirks. I guess the weirdest thing I do is eat one item on the plate at a time, unconciously. For example, if I have a chop, potatoes, and green beans, I'll eat the chop first, completely, then finish off the potatoes, and then finish the green beans. If I catch myself doing it, I'll make an effort to stop and "mix it up."




You and my wife would get along swimmingly. She does the exact same thing. Her argument is that some foods will get cold, and she wants to eat them all first. Like, if she has french fries, she'll often eat all of her fries before they get cool before eating the sandwich. If I make a salad at home, she'll save it for last, since it's already cold, and there's no hurry to eat it.


The only odd food thing I can think of that I do is to lick all the nacho cheese off a Dorito before I eat it.


----------



## AIM-54 (Nov 15, 2005)

Probably more than I can name, but the one that I can think of:

In a similar vein to the initial post:  When I eat Cheerios, I must put the cereal in the bowl, pour the milk, and then spoon on 3-3 1/2 spoonfuls of sugar.  Yes, it must be 3-3 1/2 spoonfuls.  I do the same thing with oatmeal, only no milk and it's brown sugar.  The above ratio stands, as well. 

Quirky?  Maybe.  I'll let you be the jury.


----------



## Rel (Nov 15, 2005)

One that I get asked about once in a while is how I pour my coffee.  I take the empty coffee cup and pour in a bit of creamer first.  Then I add a half a pack of sweetener.  Then (and only then) do I pour in the coffee.

But this isn't done for the pure "quirk" factor.  It's practical because the churning of the coffee automatically mixes the creamer and sweetener without the need to stir it with a spoon.  This saves me from having to undertake the monumental task of getting a spoon out of the drawer, stirring and then putting the spoon into the dishwasher.  

And believe me, that's a hell of a lot of effort before I've had my first cup of coffee.


----------



## reveal (Nov 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> One that I get asked about once in a while is how I pour my coffee.  I take the empty coffee cup and pour in a bit of creamer first.  Then I add a half a pack of sweetener.  Then (and only then) do I pour in the coffee.
> 
> But this isn't done for the pure "quirk" factor.  It's practical because the churning of the coffee automatically mixes the creamer and sweetener without the need to stir it with a spoon.  This saves me from having to undertake the monumental task of getting a spoon out of the drawer, stirring and then putting the spoon into the dishwasher.
> 
> And believe me, that's a hell of a lot of effort before I've had my first cup of coffee.




I do the same thing, although I just use sugar. I had someone ask me once why I did it and I said it was because I'm so clumsy, I usually end up spilling coffee everywhere while stirring it.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmm, about the weirdest one I do is make sure the last bite of a meal is a piece of meat. So if I'm having a steak, veggies and potato (for example), I will balance out things eating some of each as I go along, but making sure the last bite is a piece of steak. 

I'm not exactly sure that's gonna peg any weird meters however. 

buzzard


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 15, 2005)

I abhor drinking anything but soda with pizza.

Chocolate demands milk.

I'd rather spend 10 minutes boiling water, cooking pasta, draining, then adding some sort of sauce, than spend 2 minutes to make a sandwich. Somehow the sandwich feels like it takes more work.


----------



## devilbat (Nov 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I take the empty coffee cup and pour in a bit of creamer first.  Then I add a half a pack of sweetener.  Then (and only then) do I pour in the coffee.
> 
> But this isn't done for the pure "quirk" factor.  It's practical because the churning of the coffee automatically mixes the creamer and sweetener without the need to stir it with a spoon.  This saves me from having to undertake the monumental task of getting a spoon out of the drawer, stirring and then putting the spoon into the dishwasher.
> 
> And believe me, that's a hell of a lot of effort before I've had my first cup of coffee.




I do the same thing, for the same reason.

The only other quirky thing I do is smell everything before eating it.  I think this stems from getting a very bad case of food poisoning as a child.  I want to make sure it's not rotten before eating it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 15, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> You and my wife would get along swimmingly. She does the exact same thing. Her argument is that some foods will get cold, and she wants to eat them all first. Like, if she has french fries, she'll often eat all of her fries before they get cool before eating the sandwich. If I make a salad at home, she'll save it for last, since it's already cold, and there's no hurry to eat it.




I do that too. But then most places have sorta warm fries to start with. But they are eaten first before the sandwich. Cold fries sucketh.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> One that I get asked about once in a while is how I pour my coffee.  I take the empty coffee cup and pour in a bit of creamer first.  Then I add a half a pack of sweetener.  Then (and only then) do I pour in the coffee.




I do the same for my tea


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> One that I get asked about once in a while is how I pour my coffee.  I take the empty coffee cup and pour in a bit of creamer first.  Then I add a half a pack of sweetener.  Then (and only then) do I pour in the coffee.



 That may be practical, but I need to be able to pour in the creamer to judge just the right color of the coffee.  It's impossible to do that using your method. 



			
				reveal said:
			
		

> For example, if I have a chop, potatoes, and green beans, I'll eat the chop first, completely, then finish off the potatoes, and then finish the green beans.



 My wife does the same thing and is teaching our 18-month son to do it!  How annoying!

About the only quirk I have is that I hold out my pinky when I drink a beverage, any beverage (even a can of soda).  My two brothers and I saw the Three Stooges do it when we were really young, and we just kept doing it while growing up.  It's now just a habit that I can't break.


----------



## GlassJaw (Nov 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> So - I realized this morning when I was pouring myself my daily bowl of Frosted Mini-Wheats that I flip over all of my mini-wheats so that they are frosting-side-up before I pour in the milk.  If a mini-wheat ends up frosting-side-down, the milk dissolves the frosting and that makes me angry!
> 
> Do you have any quirky food habits?




Hmm, I actually don't find that quirky at all.  I do the same thing.  I mean everyone knows you have to preserve the frosting as long as you can!!

I put mustard on my baked beans.


----------



## ssampier (Nov 15, 2005)

I have a strange side-dish habit. If I have a plateful of meat, vegetable, and rice, I'll usually eat the meat first, then the rice, and a little vegetable, leaving quite a bit on my plate. If the meat is mixed with the rice and vegetables like stir-fry, I'll eat the whole thing.

If I'm eating ice cream, I often blow on the spoon before I take a bite, the reasoning being I'm trying to warm it up.


----------



## ssampier (Nov 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> One that I get asked about once in a while is how I pour my coffee.  I take the empty coffee cup and pour in a bit of creamer first.  Then I add a half a pack of sweetener.  Then (and only then) do I pour in the coffee.
> 
> But this isn't done for the pure "quirk" factor.  It's practical because the churning of the coffee automatically mixes the creamer and sweetener without the need to stir it with a spoon.  This saves me from having to undertake the monumental task of getting a spoon out of the drawer, stirring and then putting the spoon into the dishwasher.
> 
> And believe me, that's a hell of a lot of effort before I've had my first cup of coffee.




I used to do this with chocolate milk. It's easier to guess the amount of chocolate sauce you are using when the glass is empty.

As for coffee, I find the stirring sloothing for some strange reasoning.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 16, 2005)

If there are mashed potatoes, they are always best when mixed with either whole corn or green peas. Rarely will I get gravy on mashed potatoes, especially if it's white gravy.

Breakfast is the time for ritual, though  My favorite breakfast consists of very crisp bacon, white toast, and scrambled eggs. A bite of eggs, followed with a bite of bacon. Or bacon and a bite of toast. It helps the blandness of the eggs and cuts the intense taste of the bacon, so it all balances out. A bit of dry toast is saved for last as a palate cleanser if no fruit is available.


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 16, 2005)

My brother has to eat his french fries before he even touches his hamburger.  I just eat very fast, usually when my parents are just sitting down to eat I have already finished.


----------



## Torm (Nov 16, 2005)

I, at the ripe old age of 30, still try to separate my foods unless it is something specifically meant to be eaten together. To the extent that at a buffet restaurant, I will use some relatively flavor neutral substance like rice or mashed potatoes to "build" a separator tray on my plate before getting anything else.

I have been accused, by my more Trek-knowledgable friends, of being Romulan.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 16, 2005)

I put a little sugar in the bottom of my cup before pouring in the coffee; cream goes last, so I can judge the proper amount.

When I get Chick-fil-a fries, I get ketchup, buffalo sauce, and Polynesian sauce. I break a fry in half, dip one end of one half in ketchup, and one each of the other half in buffalo and Polynesian sauces. It's yummy.

I eat my pizza with ranch dressing and those yummy red pepper flakes.

Matter of fact, I like those red pepper things on a lot of stuff. I eat hot sauce on a lot of foods, too.

I like my grilled cheese sandwiches with mustard (preferably Kroger's stone-ground with garlic) and hot sauce. No pickles or nothin'; a bit of ham if it's on hand, though.

I don't eat vegetables. Except for corn and a very few others. I'm one of those "super-taster" people; I also can't stand the taste of alcohol. I don't like V8 juice, either.

I'm perfectly happy eating raw meat. I can take it anywhere raw to very well done; I'm not picky, although I prefer medium-rare. Mmmmm-meat.

I like bottled Pepsi and canned Coke. Especially Vanilla Coke.

When I was a kid, I ate mayonnaise sandwiches. They don't sound so appetizing now.

A delicious sandwich is fried ham, egg, ranch dressing, cheddar and Muenster or provalone, mustard, and hot sauce on toasted Pumpernickel.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I, at the ripe old age of 30, still try to separate my foods unless it is something specifically meant to be eaten together. To the extent that at a buffet restaurant, I will use some relatively flavor neutral substance like rice or mashed potatoes to "build" a separator tray on my plate before getting anything else.
> 
> I have been accused, by my more Trek-knowledgable friends, of being Romulan.




Even I've done the food separation bit...


And, yes, you are a Rom.  Time to check for the pointed ears.....


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 16, 2005)

I eat the crusts off my sandwiches first, because I don't like crust. If I'm eating M&Ms, or any other multicolored candy (or froot loops for that matter) I play little sorting games, eating them so that I don't eat two of the same color in a row and the last ones in my hand are all different colors.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 16, 2005)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> I eat the crusts off my sandwiches first, because I don't like crust. If I'm eating M&Ms, or any other multicolored candy (or froot loops for that matter) I play little sorting games, eating them so that I don't eat two of the same color in a row and the last ones in my hand are all different colors.




I eat the brown, yellow and orange ones first. Then sort the rest. Eating one color at a time.


----------



## AIM-54 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Sing it with me Canucks!*



			
				Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> I eat the crusts off my sandwiches first, because I don't like crust. If I'm eating M&Ms, or any other multicolored candy (or froot loops for that matter) I play little sorting games, eating them so that I don't eat two of the same color in a row and the last ones in my hand are all different colors.




"When you eat your Smarties, do you eat the Red ones last?"  

Oh, wait, you don't...   

Actually, I got reminded of one.  I put hot sauce in my spaghetti sauce.  My preference is Crystal (which I can get now that I live in the South, again!), but sometimes I mix it up with Tabasco instead.  I also put it in my scrambled eggs, but I don't think that's particularly weird.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2005)

When eating Skittles, I prefer eating two at a time, of the same color, if at all possible.  It's usually possible right up until the end, when I'll have to eat a yellow with an orange or a red with a purple.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 16, 2005)

John Cooper said:
			
		

> When eating Skittles, I prefer eating two at a time, of the same color, if at all possible.  It's usually possible right up until the end, when I'll have to eat a yellow with an orange or a red with a purple.



 I do the exact opposite.  I eat them two or three at a time, but always different color/flavor combinations.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 16, 2005)

When I get a soft taco, I always add sauce then refold the thing into a burrito-esque shape so that nothing falls out...

I don't understand the appeal of ketchup on fries, or why anyone would combine peanut butter and jelly...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 16, 2005)

I didn't used to, but lately I've been really enjoying ketchup and tomato sauce.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 16, 2005)

With M&Ms as a little kid I used to play M&M Wars.  You separate them into colors and have them "fight" each other to see which is the strongest color (the last remaining).  Two M&Ms fight by squishing them together until one breaks.  You eat the loser, of course, and then well, eventually eat the winners. 

Galeros, that habit will stop when you get your first case of acid reflux.  Trust me on that one.  It'd be best to avoid that now and slow down, but I certainly didn't listen to that advice at your age either so I don't expect you to.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't like to eat with my hands...I'll use a utensil when at all possible... pizza, burgers, even fried chicken... I hold it down with one fork and pull the meat off the bone with another.  I'll eat sandwiches w/out a fork if they're not very messy.  I'm not obsessive about it, but it's a definite preference.


----------



## gamecat (Nov 16, 2005)

Other than an obstinate refusal to eat tomatoes, i think im clear.


Well, i do like ranch dressing in between two slices of pizza. That's a "heart attack sandwich".


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 16, 2005)

I put my banana slices in my bowl before I put my oatmeal in it.


----------



## Conaill (Nov 16, 2005)

When eating a KitKat bar, I break each individual bar off, and nibble off the chocolate on all 4 sides, before eating the wafer part. (The chocolate layer on the top and bottom is typically too thin to nibble off, although I've been known to peel off the top and bottom wafer layers, to maximize my chocolate - wafer separation.)

Oreo's - I'll try separate them as cleanly as possible, and scrape off the filling first.


A good friend of mine would squeeze a banana _just so_ along the sides that it separates into three longitudinal sections. I was quite stunned the first time I saw that - never knew a banana would do that!


----------



## Xath (Nov 16, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> When eating a KitKat bar, I break each individual bar off, and nibble off the chocolate on all 4 sides, before eating the wafer part. (The chocolate layer on the top and bottom is typically too thin to nibble off, although I've been known to peel off the top and bottom wafer layers, to maximize my chocolate - wafer separation.)
> 
> Oreo's - I'll try separate them as cleanly as possible, and scrape off the filling first.




I thought everyone did these two.  Except with oreos, depending on my mood, sometimes I'll scrape all of the icing into a pile and with my last 2 cookie pieces, make one giant oreo.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 16, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I thought everyone did these two.  Except with oreos, depending on my mood, sometimes I'll scrape all of the icing into a pile and with my last 2 cookie pieces, make one giant oreo.



 Ew. No way!  The Oreo is to remain in one piece and be dunked in milk until sufficiently soggy for consumption!


----------



## reveal (Nov 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Ew. No way!  The Oreo is to remain in one piece and be dunked in milk until sufficiently soggy for consumption!




I always thought it was funny how people open Oreos and lick out the frosting. I thought it was a learned response. I was wrong. The very first time my son ever ate Oreos, the very first thing he did was open it up and start licking the frosting. Only when he was finished did he eat the cookie.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 16, 2005)

If I'm eating cookies, crackers, or any similar snack food (not chips or the like), I always try to eat an even number of cookies. 2, 4, 6, as long as it's even. Odd numbers are bad luck. I think this stems from a book I read when I was little, called _Jacob Two-Two meets the Hooded Fang_, about a little boy who always says things twice. For some reason, I decided that I would only eat even numbers of things. When I was 7 or 8, I used to do it with EVERYTHING-pieces of cake, corn on the cob, hamburgers, what ever I could easily get an even number of without being obvious to everyone.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 16, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> "When you eat your Smarties, do you eat the Red ones last?"



I keep the smarties in the plastic roll and take them out one or two at a time to eat them. but I don't want to eat the same color in a row, so I'll take out sections and reverse them in the roll to avoid that....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 16, 2005)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> I keep the smarties in the plastic roll and take them out one or two at a time to eat them. but I don't want to eat the same color in a row, so I'll take out sections and reverse them in the roll to avoid that....



 When I was young, I could crush up the Smarties and put them in 7-up to make different fruity flavors.  I recall it being delicious, though I'm sure that now it would be disgusting.


----------



## Katcracker (Nov 16, 2005)

The only odd eating thing I do would be to always pick a bowl over a plate..... the closest explination I can give is that unlike so many people who divide thier food into groups I love to combine.  

In my love of bowls, I even went to the point of making sure my new set of dishes included those bowls that are really, really shallow and wide but still have a rim like a bowl.  It's my compromise


----------



## Rel (Nov 16, 2005)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> That may be practical, but I need to be able to pour in the creamer to judge just the right color of the coffee.  It's impossible to do that using your method.




Of course it is possible if you know the size of the cup and the proper amount of creamer.  We have two basic sizes of coffee cups at our house.  For the smaller ones I want _glug, glug, dribble_ of half and half.  For the larger ones it is _glug, glug, glug, drip_.

It's perfect every time.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, there's also the variation in the brewing.  If the coffee is strong this morning, it requires more creamer (and more sugar).  If it's weak, then less creamer.  We grind the beans every morning, and sometimes if I'm a little too tired, I might hold down the button too long (creating stronger coffee) or not long enough.  It's rarely exactly the same day in day out.


----------



## reveal (Nov 16, 2005)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Well, there's also the variation in the brewing.  If the coffee is strong this morning, it requires more creamer (and more sugar).  If it's weak, then less creamer.  We grind the beans every morning, and sometimes if I'm a little too tired, I might hold down the button too long (creating stronger coffee) or not long enough.  It's rarely exactly the same day in day out.




That sounds a lot like my sex life.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> That sounds a lot like my sex life.




You sometimes hold the button down too long?  Or you sometimes need more creamer and more sugar before beginning?


----------



## Rel (Nov 16, 2005)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Well, there's also the variation in the brewing.  If the coffee is strong this morning, it requires more creamer (and more sugar).  If it's weak, then less creamer.  We grind the beans every morning, and sometimes if I'm a little too tired, I might hold down the button too long (creating stronger coffee) or not long enough.  It's rarely exactly the same day in day out.




We (meaning my wonderful wife who doesn't often drink coffee but makes it for me every day anyway) grind the beans every morning too.  But I like strong coffee so they're always ground very fine so maybe I'm getting a more consistant brew.

Or maybe my innate laziness is overcoming the fact that I'm not terribly picky about how much creamer is in the coffee.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 16, 2005)

The only thing that regularly nets me looks of shock and disgust is that when I scoop myself a bowl of ice cream I put it in the microwave for 12-15 seconds before eating it.

The only reason is because I prefer soft ice cream rather than hard ice cream. Nuking it briefly is just a quick and easy way of softening it without melting it. Seems perfectly reasonable to me but people always look at me as if I'm from another planet.


----------



## Rel (Nov 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> That sounds a lot like my sex life.




I haven't gotten to "grind the beans" in the morning in quite some time...


----------



## reveal (Nov 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten to "grind the beans" in the morning in quite some time...




That's because you're too busy toting pumpkins.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 16, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> If I'm eating cookies, crackers, or any similar snack food (not chips or the like), I always try to eat an even number of cookies. 2, 4, 6, as long as it's even. Odd numbers are bad luck. I think this stems from a book I read when I was little, called _Jacob Two-Two meets the Hooded Fang_, about a little boy who always says things twice. For some reason, I decided that I would only eat even numbers of things. When I was 7 or 8, I used to do it with EVERYTHING-pieces of cake, corn on the cob, hamburgers, what ever I could easily get an even number of without being obvious to everyone.




Wow. I used to do almost the exact same thing, except with just about everything. If I picked up a stick and broke it, I'd keep on breaking it until I thought a way to make it an even number. At first, it's one break, two pieces; I'd keep going, and usually I ended up with like, 3 breaks, 4 pieces, 1 pile of stick pieces makes 8, an even number. I was kind of obsessed with symmetry, too.


I guess I eat my Oreos strangely. I put an Oreo in my mouth and take a sip of milk and chew the Oreo up with the milk. I eat brownies like that, too.


----------



## Rel (Nov 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> That's because you're too busy toting pumpkins.




Now THAT's a "quirky food habit"!


----------



## reveal (Nov 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Now THAT's a "quirky food habit"!




You could say that.

[sblock]Police arrested Malcolm Davidson, a 27 year-old white male resident of Wilmington, NC, in a pumpkin patch at 11:38pm Friday.

Davidson will be charged with lewd and lascivious behavior, public indecency, and public intoxication at the County courthouse on Monday.

The suspect allegedly stated that as he was passing a pumpkin patch, he decided to stop. "You know, a pumpkin is soft and squishy inside, and there was no one around here for miles. At least I thought there wasn't," he stated in a phone interview from the County courthouse jail.

Davidson went on to state that he pulled over to the side of the road, picked out pumpkin that he felt was appropriate to his purposes, cut a hole in it, and proceeded to satisfy his alleged "need". "I guess I was just really into it, you know?" he commented with evident embarrassment.

In the process, Davidson apparently failed to notice the Wilmington Municipal police car approaching and was unaware of his audience until officer Brenda Taylor approached him.

"It was an unusual situation, that's for sure." said Officer Taylor.

"I walked up to (Davidson) and he's...just working away at this pumpkin." Taylor went on to describe what happened when she approached Davidson. He just went up and said, 'Excuse me sir, but do you realize that you are screwing a pumpkin?'

He got real surprised as you'd expect and then looked me straight in the face and said,

A pumpkin? Damn... is it midnight already?"[/sblock]


----------



## Belen (Nov 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I try not to take my breakfast cereal so seriously.
> 
> I don't really think I have any "weird" food quirks. I guess the weirdest thing I do is eat one item on the plate at a time, unconciously. For example, if I have a chop, potatoes, and green beans, I'll eat the chop first, completely, then finish off the potatoes, and then finish the green beans. If I catch myself doing it, I'll make an effort to stop and "mix it up."




I do the same thing, only I save the meat for last.  I always start with the veggie.  Mixing food together in a pile makes me sick to my stomache. In fact, this is why I cannot eat things like pot pies or green bean casserole....


----------



## Belen (Nov 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I, at the ripe old age of 30, still try to separate my foods unless it is something specifically meant to be eaten together. To the extent that at a buffet restaurant, I will use some relatively flavor neutral substance like rice or mashed potatoes to "build" a separator tray on my plate before getting anything else.
> 
> I have been accused, by my more Trek-knowledgable friends, of being Romulan.




Yep...or rather, a human who was raised by Romulans to be a Federation spy.


----------



## Belen (Nov 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Ew. No way!  The Oreo is to remain in one piece and be dunked in milk until sufficiently soggy for consumption!




Exactly.


----------



## Kid Socrates (Nov 16, 2005)

Cheez-Its must be eaten two at a time. No more, no less. Anything else is blasphemy! Also, they must be plain Cheez-Its. Anything else is weeeeeeeeeeird and not for human consumption. Also, Cheese Nips are a foul abomination compared to the holy powers of Cheez-Its. 

My favorite kind of ice cream is anything Oreo -- Breyer's Oreo Cookies 'n Cream is the best ice cream ever in my opinion. I will eat it and, on the times a whole Oreo survived the ice-cream-making procedure, it goes back in the ice cream box until all the ice cream is gone, and then seven spoonfuls of Oreo is eaten at once.

I always eat Kellogg's Frosted Mini-Wheats frosting side down once I get it on the spoon -- maximizing taste.

I save purple Skittles for last. In the past, I would set ALL of them aside and then eat the entire handful at once. It's a miracle I survived to 23.

On almost everything I eat, condiments are tools of the devil! I eat cheeseburgers plain, chicken sandwiches plain, fries with no ketchup, hot dogs plain, so forth and so on. However, Italian food is the exception, as it takes me some time to pick through the vegetables and 14 pounds of marinara sauce to get to the actual food -- and I'll eat every bite of it.

I find something very weird about eating chicken with my hands or with a fork, and sometimes I'll find myself just not wanting it anymore. However, if I put that same piece of chicken between two slices of bread and eat it like a sandwich? All gone instantly.

I am a food weirdo.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 16, 2005)

Kid Socrates said:
			
		

> I find something very weird about eating chicken with my hands or with a fork, and sometimes I'll find myself just not wanting it anymore. However, if I put that same piece of chicken between two slices of bread and eat it like a sandwich? All gone instantly.




That is very strange... but - I suppose - it's similar to the way I feel about fish served with the heads on.  I won't eat it... but, if I cut the head off and put it on a different plate - it's fine.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Nov 16, 2005)

My wife insists that any kind of burger has to have the condiments on the bottom bun, the cheese should be melted on top of the burger.  She hates having the cheese touching the condiments.

When I visited my Grandmother as a kid, she always had a bowl of M&Ms and I would have a glass of 7-Up for a drink.  I would take my first M&M and drop it into the 7-Up.  Once the drink was gone I would eat that M&M.

Only thing quirky I can think of these days, at least according to my wife and kids, is that I eat dill pickle sandwiches.  Toast the bread, a little butter, a little mayo and dill pickle slices.  Mmmmm


----------



## sniffles (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't like it when items with meat have large chunks of meat in them. I mean things like a casserole with chicken in it, for instance. I'll always eat the smaller pieces of meat first, and if there's enough meat to fill me up then I'll leave the larger chunks on the plate. I realized that last night while I was eating salted pepper squid at my favorite Vietnamese restaurant. I kept eating all the small chunks, and ended up leaving some large pieces of squid on the platter when I got full.

When I eat Cheetos or corn chips, I avoid eating the ones that are really bent, curled, gnarled or otherwise distorted. I prefer the ones that are uniform in shape and size. I'll eat the crumbly bits at the bottom of the bag before I'll eat the distorted chips.   

[edit] Oh yeah, when I eat M&Ms, I usually eat two at a time, and I match them by color. If I pour a handful out of the bag I'll group them by color: browns together, oranges together, etc. If I don't have two of the same color in my hand, then I pair them with another coordinating color.


----------



## reveal (Nov 16, 2005)

I think this thread should be re-titled "Obsessive Compulsive Eating Disorders."


----------



## Belen (Nov 16, 2005)

I like to eat pumpkin pie with vanilla...wait....wrong thread...

I detest mushy food.  If food is too mushy, then I get physically sick.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 16, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I like to eat pumpkin pie with vanilla...wait....wrong thread...
> 
> I detest mushy food.  If food is too mushy, then I get physically sick.



 I used to feel that way about bananas, but have recently had a change of heart... or stomach.


----------



## Belen (Nov 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I used to feel that way about bananas, but have recently had a change of heart... or stomach.




I still cannot touch bananas.  Those things freak me out.


----------



## reveal (Nov 16, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I still cannot touch bananas.  Those things freak me out.




BOO!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 16, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I still cannot touch bananas.  Those things freak me out.




Bananas don't freak me out, but I cannot stand them. The smell is the worst thing about them, I can't be in a room when someone is eating a banana. Which leads me to another food issue I have...

There are very few foods that I will not eat, but those that I won't eat I have a very strong dislike of, probably based on texture. I won't eat: bananas, eggplant, & mushrooms. I also refuse to eat anything with mayonaise in it. Seafood is also on the will not eat, except for lobster and crab in small doses.


----------



## elforcelf (Nov 16, 2005)

Smarties?


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 16, 2005)

elforcelf said:
			
		

> Smarties?



little pastel red blood cell shaped candies that come in a clear plastic roll and have a crunchy but not jaw breaking consistency...


----------



## spatha (Nov 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> One that I get asked about once in a while is how I pour my coffee.  I take the empty coffee cup and pour in a bit of creamer first.  Then I add a half a pack of sweetener.  Then (and only then) do I pour in the coffee.
> 
> But this isn't done for the pure "quirk" factor.  It's practical because the churning of the coffee automatically mixes the creamer and sweetener without the need to stir it with a spoon.  This saves me from having to undertake the monumental task of getting a spoon out of the drawer, stirring and then putting the spoon into the dishwasher.
> 
> And believe me, that's a hell of a lot of effort before I've had my first cup of coffee.



I do that except substitute cream for milk and 1/2 pack of sweetener for 2 teaspoons of  sugar. But I still use a spoon to stir it.


----------



## Tiberius (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a few habits that people seem to find strange.  First, I take my grilled cheese sandwiches with mustard.  Yellow mustard, I have found, is the only variety that works properly with the sandwiches.  Probably a good tablespoon or so on each slice of bread, between the bread and that slice's cheese.  There is no other way to create them!  This tends to provoke "eww!" responses in those to whom I describe it, which are then dispelled once they taste this glorious food.

My English muffins must be toasted, buttered, sliced, and served with orange juice, preferably the high-pulp Grovestand variety of Tropicana.  They must be sliced in order that I may dip the muffins into the orange juice, in much the same way as you would an Oreo in milk.  The leftover OJ is then consumed, of course.  Observing this habit has been known to make people gag, for some reason I cannot fathom.  To date, I have not converted anyone to the sacred Way of the Dipped Muffin, but with any luck my future children will follow the True Path. 

Salads must be eaten prior to any portion of the main course, and must also be served on a separate plate/bowl.  Similarly, potatoes must be eaten prior to steaks.

Canned Coke > *.  The aluminum adds a little something extra that you just don't get out of plastic or glass.  If I may borrow a .sig I seem to remember seeing on this board, "All is Coke.  There are no other forms of refreshment.  Drink Coke or die screaming!"


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 16, 2005)

elforcelf said:
			
		

> Smarties?




Smarties!


----------



## Audhild&Krin (Nov 16, 2005)

If I am feeling crummy I like to eat toast with mayonnaise, it always makes me feel better.

I like ketchup on eggs and on macaroni and cheese.

I like ketchup, tomato sauce and tomato soup but HATE tomatoes.

I cannot drink Coca-cola out of a bottle or glass, must be in a can.

I eat cake in a bowl with milk (picked that up from my grandpa).

I cannot drink any milk other than 1% unless it is chocolate.

Mayonnaise shall not touch french fries or hamburgers.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 16, 2005)

Audhild&Krin said:
			
		

> I eat cake in a bowl with milk (picked that up from my grandpa).




When I was younger, I used to eat wheat bread in a bowl with milk and sugar - something I, too, picked up from my granddad.  It sounds really gross now, but it used to be one of my highlights when I would go visit... just me and grandpa sitting at the dinner table, eatting our weird sugar bread.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 16, 2005)

Audhild&Krin said:
			
		

> I eat cake in a bowl with milk (picked that up from my grandpa).




I don't eat it in a bowl with milk, but I need to have a glass of milk when I eat cake that is sweet, especially if the icing is sweet. No milk, no cake.


----------



## Kastil (Nov 16, 2005)

I like to bite the heads off of gummy bears first........ sometimes making sounds like they're screaming for help.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 16, 2005)

Kastil said:
			
		

> I like to bite the heads off of gummy bears first........ sometimes making sounds like they're screaming for help.


----------



## reveal (Nov 16, 2005)

Kastil said:
			
		

> I like to bite the heads off of gummy bears first........ sometimes making sounds like they're screaming for help.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Do you have any quirky food habits?



I like cooking bacon on my abs--because I'm so hot.


----------



## reveal (Nov 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I like cooking bacon on my abs--because I'm so hot.




So _that's_ why you kept asking if I wanted bacon for breakfast Saturday.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> So _that's_ why you kept asking if I wanted bacon for breakfast Saturday.



For you I would have cooked steaks.  They take longer, but they're worth it.


----------



## reveal (Nov 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> For you I would have cooked steaks.  They take longer, but they're worth it.




Was your daddy a meat burglar, cuz you look like you got two prime hams shoved down the back of your dress?


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Was your daddy a meat burglar, cuz you look like you got a summer sausage shoved down the front of your pants



Fixed it for you.

And it weren't no sausage, bay-bee!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Was your daddy a meat burglar, cuz you look like you got two prime hams shoved down the back of your dress?



 Heeey!  What's happenin? 

((Ahhh - The Ladies Man... fond memories of that movie))


----------



## reveal (Nov 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Fixed it for you.
> 
> And it weren't no sausage, bay-bee!




[Insert sexual innuendo here]


----------



## reveal (Nov 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Heeey!  What's happenin?
> 
> ((Ahhh - The Ladies Man... fond memories of that movie))




Those were some of the funniest skits on SNL. And the movie was funny too. 

Ladies Man: Exactly how dinky is your wang?
Caller: 5 inches
Ladies Man: Oh I'm sorry, I wasn't expecting anything less than 12 inches. I really can't help you caller.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Those were some of the funniest skits on SNL. And the movie was funny too.
> 
> Ladies Man: Exactly how dinky is your wang?
> Caller: 5 inches
> Ladies Man: Oh I'm sorry, I wasn't expecting anything less than 12 inches. I really can't help you caller.



 The movie holds a special place in my heart (*shaking head*  I have one f'ed up sense of romance).


----------



## reveal (Nov 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> The movie holds a special place in my heart (*shaking head*  I have one f'ed up sense of romance).




S'ok. I took my wife to see "Natural Born Killers" on our first date.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> S'ok. I took my wife to see "Natural Born Killers" on our first date.



 Awww! How sweet!!   

(Zoolander for TU and I...)


----------



## reveal (Nov 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Awww! How sweet!!
> 
> (Zoolander for TU and I...)




I'm a romantic at heart.


----------



## Psionicist (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmm, the only "weird" thing I do according to my friends is to eat pizza using a plate + fork combination. That is, I place the whole pizza on a large freaking plate or other flat, clean object, balance this plate on the top of top of my fingers on my left hand and then eat the pizza by pushing the edge of the pizza slightly over the edge of the plate (with the fork). The good thing with this is you can eat a pizza without any cutting and without getting greasy fingers afterwards. 

Edit: Oh, and I eat all kinds of snacks, nuts and candy with either a spoon or a fork. The reason is I don't want to get grease on my keyboard (i usually eat near my computer).


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 16, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> Edit: Oh, and I eat all kinds of snacks, nuts and candy with either a spoon or a fork. The reason is I don't want to get grease on my keyboard (i usually eat near my computer).



 Be a real man.  Pick 'em up with your mind.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> [Insert sexual innuendo here]



Oh, I'll insert my ... sexual innuendo alright.  And then I'll pull it out at the last minute and...

Well, that's why you've got that big tattoo that looks like a target on your back, right?


----------



## reveal (Nov 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Where exactly do you want me to insert my ...ahem... sexual innuendo?




Between the brackets.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 16, 2005)

D'oh!  You're too quick!  I thought of a better joke and went and modified my post!


----------



## Ferret (Nov 16, 2005)

At the end of a meal I try to have a bit of everything left an get it in one mouthful, not so its a big fork/spoon full, just to collect up all the scraps. On the smae line f tohught, I can't have like, half a fork of food, it always has to be a full one. Same for Drinks, I need to feel the full mouthful of juice or coke or whatever, otherwise it feels really odd.

Oh and when I eat brioche I dunk it in Milk.


----------



## Richards (Nov 16, 2005)

I always eat a piece of pie backwards, starting with the crust (which is arguably the least-tasty part of the pie) and working my way back to the tip - that way, the last bite is theoretically the best tasting.

I do the same thing with slices of watermelon, too.  But not with pizza!  That would just be weird.

Johnathan


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 17, 2005)

Richards said:
			
		

> I always eat a piece of pie backwards, starting with the crust (which is arguably the least-tasty part of the pie) and working my way back to the tip - that way, the last bite is theoretically the best tasting.
> 
> I do the same thing with slices of watermelon, too.  But not with pizza!  That would just be weird.
> 
> Johnathan



I do somethingsimilar with pie and watermellon. With pizza I just leave the crusts.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 17, 2005)

When eat pie, I push down hard on the fork so some of the filling squirts out the sides. When I've eaten everything 'cept the crust, I scoop all the ejected filling onto the crust and eat that.

When I was little, I used to pour a whole lot of sugar in my coffee, and eat it with a spoon. I'd scrape some sugar off the bottom and crunch that with the coffee.


----------



## Richards (Nov 17, 2005)

My youngest son used to eat only the cherry filling out of a piece of cherry pie, leaving the entire crust intact.  We used to call him "the pie vampire."

Johnathan


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 17, 2005)

Sour Cream is awesome, I could eat it on its own.  It also goes good on french fries.

I like to mix my food together a lot of the time too.  I think it tastes better that way. 

I dont put ice in my soda when at a drink machine, I dont see the need to when it is already cold.

Whne eating food, I think about whehre it came from.


I like to eat with my hands a lot.

Gravy goes good on everything.

Butter is good on french fries too.

Green onions are good on everything too.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 17, 2005)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sour Cream is awesome, I could eat it on its own.  It also goes good on french fries.




Sour Cream + Doritos = HEAVEN.  Mmmm.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 17, 2005)

Galeros said:
			
		

> I dont put ice in my soda when at a drink machine, I dont see the need to when it is already cold.




I'd rather drink warm soda than iced soda. Bleah, watery soda. Bleah!


----------



## AIM-54 (Nov 17, 2005)

*No Canucks, eh?*



			
				Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> little pastel red blood cell shaped candies that come in a clear plastic roll and have a crunchy but not jaw breaking consistency...




As I brought them up, it's time to set the record straight.  The Smarties I was referring to are a British chocolate candy that resembles M&Ms, save they are slightly larger.  They have a different flavor, as well.  I've never seen them in the US, but they are a popular Halloween candy in Canada.  As well as other times, I suppose.

Their jingle, ubiquitous on Canadian television, went, 'When you eat your Smarties, do you eat the red ones last.'  It's one of those jingles that can't leave your brain.

Check here for more:  http://www.nestle.com/Our_Brands/Chocolate_Confectionery/Smarties/


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 17, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> I'd rather drink warm soda than iced soda. Bleah, watery soda. Bleah!



I always ask for my drinks without ice when I eat out. most places take up over half the glass with ice! If I order a glass of soda/juice, I want an actuall glassful, not a quarter glass of what I ordered and another quarter glass of half juice/half water....


----------



## elforcelf (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Rel (Nov 17, 2005)

elforcelf said:
			
		

> Thanks!




You're welcome!


----------



## Kastil (Nov 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

>




Now that's what I'm talking about!!!!


----------



## Xath (Nov 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Those were some of the funniest skits on SNL. And the movie was funny too.
> 
> Ladies Man: Exactly how dinky is your wang?
> Caller: 5 inches
> Ladies Man: Oh I'm sorry, I wasn't expecting anything less than 12 inches. I really can't help you caller.




On our first "official" day together, my boyfriend and I watched The Ladies Man and The Brady Bunch Movie over at QD and The Universe's apartment.  

The "no ice" request isn't that uncommon.  When I was a waitress, I got that request alot.  Of course, the restaraunt specifically told us to fill up the ice to the top because the soda machine was warm.  I don't understand why people ask for no ice when they get free refills.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 17, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I don't understand why people ask for no ice when they get free refills.




Some places don't have free refills.


----------



## Xath (Nov 17, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Some places don't have free refills.




Right, but even when I would explain the free refill policy, some people still wanted no ice "because they got more soda for their money that way."


----------



## reveal (Nov 17, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Right, but even when I would explain the free refill policy, some people still wanted no ice "because they got more soda for their money that way."




My local movie theater has a free refill policy on the Large drinks and I still ask for very little ice because I get more soda and won't have to get up as often. But in a resturant, that's just stupid.


----------



## Zander (Nov 17, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> The "no ice" request isn't that uncommon.  When I was a waitress, I got that request alot.  Of course, the restaraunt specifically told us to fill up the ice to the top because the soda machine was warm.  I don't understand why people ask for no ice when they get free refills.



Some people don't want ice in their soda because it reduces the fizz. But that's not the reason I prefer it without ice: I don't like the feeling of the ice cubes bumping into my upper lip, teeth etc.


----------



## Rel (Nov 17, 2005)

Zander said:
			
		

> I don't like the feeling of the ice cubes bumping into my upper lip, teeth etc.




A valid concern.  After all, look what ice did to the Titanic, a ship doubtlessly made of tougher stuff than my lips and teeth!


----------



## Xath (Nov 17, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> A valid concern.  After all, look what ice did to the Titanic, a ship doubtlessly made of tougher stuff than my lips and teeth!




I want to buy your book.


----------



## Zander (Nov 17, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> That is very strange... but - I suppose - it's similar to the way I feel about fish served with the heads on.  I won't eat it... but, if I cut the head off and put it on a different plate - it's fine.



My sister was in Tokyo once with some Japanese friends. They ordered _sashimi_ (raw fish) for her which she thought would be OK. When it arrived, the fish was mostly uncut and still had its head and tail. Only its mid-section was cut up. That too was fine. But as my sister reached over to take a piece of it with her chopsticks, the fish started moving.  That did freak her out.  

The chef must have gone to the Gollum School of Cooking.


----------



## Rel (Nov 17, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I want to buy your book.




Well that pretty much seals the deal then.  I'll get typing right after I finish installing this new laminate floor.  And after I play a bunch of Civ IV (my reward to myself for finishing the floor).


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2005)

I like octopus-on-a-stick much better.  Nothing like having the suction cups stick to your throat on the way down.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 17, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Right, but even when I would explain the free refill policy, some people still wanted no ice "because they got more soda for their money that way."



well, each individual sip of soda does actually contain more soda in the no ice view.   

I love places that bring me my root beer in a frosted mug. All the chill with no dilution!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> My local movie theater has a free refill policy on the Large drinks and I still ask for very little ice because I get more soda and won't have to get up as often. But in a resturant, that's just stupid.



My wife doesn't like to get lots of ice, because she drinks her drink very slowly--one refill will usually last her the entire meal.

If there's tons of ice, the drink gets watered down real quick, and then it tastes like watered down Diet Coke, which is not anywhere near the same as Diet Coke.

I don't like so much ice for the opposite reason.  I drink my drinks really fast, and if it's 80% ice, I need a refill every three minutes.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 17, 2005)

I prefer my sodas (Mt. Dew, baybeeee) at room temperature.  I don't like ice in my drinks, either.


----------



## sniffles (Nov 17, 2005)

Audhild&Krin said:
			
		

> I like ketchup, tomato sauce and tomato soup but HATE tomatoes.



Me, too! Except that I also hate ketchup.

When I was poor and in college and I had a sweet tooth attack, I used to put butter on a slice of white bread and then sprinkle sugar on it. My ex-husband taught me that one.

As a kid I loved to get leftover pancakes and smear apple butter all over them, then fold them in half and eat like a sandwich. I think that would make me nauseous now.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Me, too! Except that I also hate ketchup.



So do I.  Blech.  My wife used to put ketchup on tacos.  She had to quit that right away; that was a condition I made before I'd even go out with her.

I blame a childhood spent in places like Iowa and whatnot.  When she came back home to Texas, she got her act together and started using Pace Picante sauce exclusively.

Me, I'm a Cholula person with tacos now.


----------



## Dingleberry (Nov 17, 2005)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> little pastel red blood cell shaped candies that come in a clear plastic roll and have a crunchy but not jaw breaking consistency...



While eating a roll (or five) of these this morning, I recalled and was momentarily bothered by the "red blood cell shaped" description.  Then the sugar kicked in and all was right with the world.


----------



## reveal (Nov 17, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> So do I.  Blech.  My wife used to put ketchup on tacos.  She had to quit that right away; that was a condition I made before I'd even go out with her.
> 
> I blame a childhood spent in places like Iowa and whatnot.  When she came back home to Texas, she got her act together and started using Pace Picante sauce exclusively.
> 
> Me, I'm a Cholula person with tacos now.




You put little furry bears on your tacos?!


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 17, 2005)

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> While eating a roll (or five) of these this morning, I recalled and was momentarily bothered by the "red blood cell shaped" description.  Then the sugar kicked in and all was right with the world.



 Sadly, I still cant think of a better way to express the shape...


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You put little furry bears on your tacos?!



Heh, heh.  That's a pretty good euphomism.


----------



## Rel (Nov 17, 2005)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> Sadly, I still cant think of a better way to express the shape...




How about "short cylinders with a concavity on each side"?


----------



## sniffles (Nov 17, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> How about "short cylinders with a concavity on each side"?



"Corpuscle-shaped" 
It's shorter and makes you sound smarter.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 17, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> How about "short cylinders with a concavity on each side"?



are they short cylinders or thick disks?


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 17, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> "Corpuscle-shaped"
> It's shorter and makes you sound smarter.



yeah, but I can spell red blood and cell all on the first try.


----------



## reveal (Nov 17, 2005)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> are they short cylinders or thick disks?




Depends on if you mean the American or British version. The American version is the one that looks like small disks with concave sides. The British version looks more like an M&M. Both are called Smarties.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 17, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> When I was poor and in college and I had a sweet tooth attack, I used to put butter on a slice of white bread and then sprinkle sugar on it. My ex-husband taught me that one.
> 
> As a kid I loved to get leftover pancakes and smear apple butter all over them, then fold them in half and eat like a sandwich. I think that would make me nauseous now.




When I was little, I would take the leftover pancakes and butter them with a sprinkle of sugar.    Mmmm.  I'm hungry for one right now.


----------



## Belen (Nov 17, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> So do I.  Blech.  My wife used to put ketchup on tacos.  She had to quit that right away; that was a condition I made before I'd even go out with her.
> 
> I blame a childhood spent in places like Iowa and whatnot.  When she came back home to Texas, she got her act together and started using Pace Picante sauce exclusively.
> 
> Me, I'm a Cholula person with tacos now.




Ketchup and chili powder are ingredients in my taco meat.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 17, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> When I was little, I would take the leftover pancakes and butter them with a sprinkle of sugar.    Mmmm.  I'm hungry for one right now.




I HATE butter on pancakes. Especially when I tell the waitress, and they end up coming to the table with butter on them. that ruins the meal for me. I also detest that goopy sugar and carmel flavored stuff they try to pass of as pancake syrup. If it ain't real maple syrup, why bother? Log Cabin and Aunt Jemima taste like ass.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 17, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Ketchup and chili powder are ingredients in my taco meat.




Step away from the kitchen. 

buzzard


----------



## Ferret (Nov 17, 2005)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> I always ask for my drinks without ice when I eat out. most places take up over half the glass with ice! If I order a glass of soda/juice, I want an actuall glassful, not a quarter glass of what I ordered and another quarter glass of half juice/half water....




I hate ice in my drinks! It gets in the way of drinking!

One of my sisters has a weird habit of eating everything seperately, now you might think that this is fairly tame, however she disassembles food to do this, fr'ex she takes the burger out of the buns, eat them then eats the burger......


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 17, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I HATE butter on pancakes. Especially when I tell the waitress, and they end up coming to the table with butter on them. that ruins the meal for me. I also detest that goopy sugar and carmel flavored stuff they try to pass of as pancake syrup. If it ain't real maple syrup, why bother? Log Cabin and Aunt Jemima taste like ass.





Mmm, I love butter on pancakes and such, and am not particularly fond of maple syrup...it's too thin and sweet. It's good in small quantities, though, so you can taste the butter and pancake.

I expecially like pancakes with lots of butter and brown sugar. Got the idea from Farmer Boy, one of the Little House on the Prairie books.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Nov 17, 2005)

I hate ice in my soft drinks - it begins to water them down from the second it drops in. Fountain soft drinks are weak enough already, thanks. I also cannot fathom having ice in juice of any kind.

I tend to eat all my vegetables off the plate and *then* put tomato sauce (ketchup, Yanquis) on the plate.

I pour any kind of coloured lolly (candy) into a bowl - M&Ms, Smarties (the UK/AU chocolate M&M-style kind), or Skittles - and eat each colour separately. I also like to try and crunch the shell off M&Ms and Smarties first.

When eating an orange, I like to eat each segment separately. Usually just by peeling them away from the body with my teeth.

I like to eat even numbers of crispbreads (which I generally eat plain) and biscuits (cookies, Yanquis).


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 18, 2005)

Just thought of another weird one (my father-in-law does this, too).

I cannot STAND milk that even borders on cool - it must be very, very cold.  As such, I'll frequently put an ice cube in my milk so that it stays nice and cold.  That gets me LOTS of strange looks.


----------



## sniffles (Nov 18, 2005)

My fiancee hates ice in sodas. He also puts barbecue sauce on burritos (yuck!). And he smashes potato chips up onto hamburgers occasionally.


----------



## ssampier (Nov 18, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Just thought of another weird one (my father-in-law does this, too).
> 
> I cannot STAND milk that even borders on cool - it must be very, very cold.  As such, I'll frequently put an ice cube in my milk so that it stays nice and cold.  That gets me LOTS of strange looks.




I agree, but I can't stand the taste of watered down milk (one the reason I can't stand the taste of 1% milk or less).

As for soda, I like ice, but not half-ice 'n soda at most places. And it must be served in a glass.

More Strange Food Habits:

I like fry-sauce, it's the only regional Utah tradition I take part in.


----------



## AIM-54 (Nov 18, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> And he smashes potato chips up onto hamburgers occasionally.




My best friend does that.  Only without the smashing really.  He puts them on like you would pickles or lettuce.  He also considers Ranch dressing a condiment, like ketchup or mustard.  And yes, he puts it on his burgers, on occasion.  I blame his Alberta roots, but he's gotten my other two best friends hooked on it.

I'm still weirded out by it, though I do like Ranch dressing...on salad.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 18, 2005)

Some of my siblings do the chips-on-burgers thing. 

Ranch dressing _is_ a condiment 


EDIT: Just looked at that Wikipedia link, and I'll be dashed if we don't eat fry sauce, too  Except we call it tartar sauce, and often put in some mustard. We pretty much only make it for fish sticks and similar foods.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 18, 2005)

Richards said:
			
		

> I always eat a piece of pie backwards, starting with the crust (which is arguably the least-tasty part of the pie) and working my way back to the tip - that way, the last bite is theoretically the best tasting.Johnathan





You sound like James T. Kirk and pizza....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 18, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> I'd rather drink warm soda than iced soda. Bleah, watery soda. Bleah!




Goes along with flat soda... Bleah!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 18, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Just thought of another weird one (my father-in-law does this, too).
> 
> I cannot STAND milk that even borders on cool - it must be very, very cold.  As such, I'll frequently put an ice cube in my milk so that it stays nice and cold.  That gets me LOTS of strange looks.




Not to mention, the fresher the better. I'm already lactose intolerant as it is.... and milk near the date can mess me up more than usual...


----------



## Azul (Nov 18, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Smarties!




Those are called Rockets here (they're a Halloween staple here in Canada) and apparently just about everywhere else but the US.  I think it has to do with the fact that outside the US, the name Smarties is usually used for a Nestle (originally by Rowntree I think) candy which resembles flatter M&Ms.  I think it is originally a British candy but it is pretty common anywhere in the Commonwealth and in places like Japan.

When a Canadian or British poster refers to Smarties, he means these:

http://www.nestle.com/Our_Brands/Chocolate_Confectionery/Smarties/

Rockets (US Smarties):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smarties_(Ce_De_Candy)

Non US-Smarties:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nestlé_Smarties

I think it's a case of two seperate products being trademarked in different jurisdictions under the exact same name.  As a result, the US brand had to use a different name outside the US since Rowntree/Nestle beat them to it elsewhere.  Meanwhile, Nestle doesn't seem to sell their Smarties in the US.

I have to admit that when I was reading about people dissolving Smarties into 7UP, I was imagining the chocolates and the mental image was pretty revolting.  Dissolving the sour candies still sounds kind of nasty but I can picture kids doing it.


----------



## Azul (Nov 18, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Mmm, I love butter on pancakes and such, and am not particularly fond of maple syrup...it's too thin and sweet. It's good in small quantities, though, so you can taste the butter and pancake.
> 
> I expecially like pancakes with lots of butter and brown sugar. Got the idea from Farmer Boy, one of the Little House on the Prairie books.




Maple syrup comes in different grades.  The darker syrups are boiled down longer, making them thicker and most intense in flavour (and yes, sweeter).

As an old stock Quebecois, I'm of the opinion that a proper hearty breakfast should be drowned in maple syrup... the ham, bacon, eggs, beans... you name it.  And you dip your toast in the egg yolk-bacon fat-maple syrup mess...  yum!  Of course, I usually only have such a breakfast as a special treat or on holidays.  Way too many calories for a desk jockey.


----------



## Torm (Nov 18, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> I agree, but I can't stand the taste of watered down milk (one the reason I can't stand the taste of 1% milk or less).



Take a glass mug, run it under the faucet but don't leave any water in it, and stick it in the freezer. Half an hour or more later, you have the perfect receptacle for milk. Or tea. Or anything else you want to drink cold.  

I know - "duh."


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 18, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> EDIT: Just looked at that Wikipedia link, and I'll be dashed if we don't eat fry sauce, too  Except we call it tartar sauce, and often put in some mustard. We pretty much only make it for fish sticks and similar foods.



I always thought tartar sauce was relish and mayo.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 18, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Take a glass mug, run it under the faucet but don't leave any water in it, and stick it in the freezer. Half an hour or more later, you have the perfect receptacle for milk. Or tea. Or anything else you want to drink cold.
> 
> I know - "duh."




Or in your case, beer.


----------



## Tinner (Nov 18, 2005)

I dissect my pizza.
Using a fork, I scrape off the cheese, eating it a little at a time.
Then I eat any toppings that didn't come off with the cheese.
Then I scrape off the sauce and eat taht.
I finish be eating the now naked crust.
No idea why I started this. I've been doing it since I was a child.

And yes, when I eat Canadian Smarties (American M&M's) I eat the red ones last.
I try to avoid American Smarties.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 18, 2005)

I've gotten weird looks for putting mustard on french fries.

I also like brussel sprouts.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 18, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> My fiancee hates ice in sodas. He also puts barbecue sauce on burritos (yuck!). And he smashes potato chips up onto hamburgers occasionally.




I've done that.  Good stuff.  I also used to make up a batch of tuna (ya know, mayo, eggs, pickles, tuna) and put that on a burger.  I was making surf and turf before I ever heard of the term!


----------



## buzzard (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm not sure how many of you have seen them, but places that carry gag gifts like Spencers often have gimmicky ice cube thingys. For example I once bough my mother some golf ball ice cubes for Xmas (not the main gift of course). They are basically just plastic shells with water inside them that you freeze and use instead of ice cubes. You get the cold without the watering down. This should be handy for all you folks that hate your drinks watered down. They are, of course, re-usable. 

buzzard


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 18, 2005)

Azul said:
			
		

> Maple syrup comes in different grades.  The darker syrups are boiled down longer, making them thicker and most intense in flavour (and yes, sweeter).




Oh yeah! I love grade B syrup-dark, thick, and very mapley! Most people only use it for cooking, but damn, it's the one I like best. 



			
				Azul said:
			
		

> As an old stock Quebecois, I'm of the opinion that a proper hearty breakfast should be drowned in maple syrup... the ham, bacon, eggs, beans... you name it.  And you dip your toast in the egg yolk-bacon fat-maple syrup mess...  yum!  Of course, I usually only have such a breakfast as a special treat or on holidays.  Way too many calories for a desk jockey.




I don't like my syrup to get on my eggs or bacon & sausage. I used to like runny yolk eggs when I was little, but now they need to be cooked hard. And scrambled eggs need to be cooked until they are dry, not runny or wet at all. Most people would consider them to be over cooked, but that's the way I like 'em.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 18, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I used to like runny yolk eggs when I was little, but now they need to be cooked hard. And scrambled eggs need to be cooked until they are dry, not runny or wet at all. Most people would consider them to be over cooked, but that's the way I like 'em.




As an odd set of egg preferences, I like my scrambled eggs browned in fact (dry of course), but like a runny yolk on a fried egg to dip toast in. I also prefer old fashioned caesar salads using coddled eggs. 

buzzard


----------



## fuindordm (Nov 18, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> I've gotten weird looks for putting mustard on french fries.




Over here it's _de rigeur_. Mustard is the all-purpose condiment in France.

Ben


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2005)

Is it weird to put paprika in my scrambled egg mix?


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 18, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> I've gotten weird looks for putting mustard on french fries.



I eat fries with Tabasco sauce, A-1 Steak Sauce or occasionally BBQ sauce.


----------



## ssampier (Nov 18, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Take a glass mug, run it under the faucet but don't leave any water in it, and stick it in the freezer. Half an hour or more later, you have the perfect receptacle for milk. Or tea. Or anything else you want to drink cold.
> 
> I know - "duh."




That works. I need some of those thick, tall glasses similar to the A&W glasses.

As for beer, I prefer it out of the bottle, especially the Guinness with the do-hickey.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Nov 18, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Me, I'm a Cholula person with tacos now.



Ah, a man with taste.  Sir, I salute you.

God, I love that stuff.  Try it on eggs, too, and I recommend it as a stir-in for guacamole, not to mention it goes well on pizza, sandwiches, and as a dash in soups.  Obviously, as an addition to Mexican food it goes without saying.

Great, now I'm hungry and lunch is still an hour away.

Warrior Poet


----------



## Warrior Poet (Nov 18, 2005)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Step away from the kitchen.
> 
> buzzard




What he said.

Cholula.  Your grocery store should have it, if not, find another store.  It's got a woman making tortillas on the bottle, and the cap is a wooden knob.  You can see the sauce in the bottle, it's got a fire orange color like the setting sun.  Please see http://cholula.com for more information.

Warrior Poet


----------



## howandwhy99 (Nov 18, 2005)

*ay carumba!*

I don't know why I didn't notice this thread earlier.
Here's just a few:

1. Shaking individual store bought salads.  These are normally sold in plastic "bowls" with plastic lids on top - like miniature spaceships.  And the lettuce and other ingredients are all jammed in the given space so the salad can't be tossed without getting it all over.  
What I do is pour in my salad dressing, replace the lid back on the bowl, then shake.  It's the same as tossing, but without the mess.

2. Grid-cutting the spaghetti noodles on their plate.  This must be so common I don't even have to explain it, right?    

3. Crushing the soup crackers in their plastic packages.  I'm beginning to think I'm too fussy, but this one works wonders.  Once the saltines are crushed into crumbs (of whatever size you prefer) rip open the plastic wrapper and dump them in the soup.  Nothing is wasted!  No crumbs on your hands!  I can't believe other people don't do this.

4. Licking the edges of the ice cream sandwich.  This is one of my favorite foods.  I can't explain why, but the edging is mass produced, unnamed ingredient goodness.  I personally prefer when the sandwich is soft and not rock solid from the freezer.  Then I lick out the edges and squish it down to save the sandwich part 'till last.  Sometimes I leave a little ice cream to enjoy a flattened sandwich at the end.  
[sblock]BEWARE!!  This is not the best way to eat ice cream sandwiches in public.  I learned the hard way in the 9th grade lunch room.  One of the girls said she came to lunch every day just to see me lick the cream out the sandwich [/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2005)

Never cook when naked!


----------



## reveal (Nov 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Never cook when naked!




I cook bacon naked. I have the scars to prove it.


----------



## sniffles (Nov 18, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> I also like brussel sprouts.




Backs away slowly...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I cook bacon naked. I have the scars to prove it.



  YEEP!


----------



## Admiral Akbar (Nov 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> YEEP!




It's a trap!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> It's a trap!



NO IT IS NOT!


----------



## Admiral Akbar (Nov 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> NO IT IS NOT!




We have no choice, General Calrissian. Our cruisers can't repel firepower of that magnitude.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> We have no choice, General Calrissian. Our cruisers can't repel firepower of that magnitude.



I am NOT firing anything!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 18, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I cook bacon naked. I have the scars to prove it.





And the tattoos to cover it up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And the tattoos to cover it up.



Oya! You guys are very, very bad!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 18, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> We have no choice, General Calrissian. Our cruisers can't repel firepower of that magnitude.





Mmmmmm...... fried calamari.....

*grabs fork and knife*

Here little fishy, here little fishy......


What?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oya! You guys are very, very bad!




Not all of us are guys....   

And yes, we're bad, bad to the bone.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 18, 2005)

*Stay on target! Stay on target!!*

Weird quirk: I'll just put salt and butter on corn on the cob but add pepper to that if it's not on the cob.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not all of us are guys....
> 
> And yes, we're bad, bad to the bone.



<puts on sunglasses>

<starts playing the drumbone>


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <puts on sunglasses>
> 
> <starts playing the drumbone>




Might as well join the party.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Might as well join the party.....



<hands Darth a party hat>

Welcome to the party!

<goes back to drumbone>


----------



## reveal (Nov 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <hands Darth a party hat>
> 
> Welcome to the party!
> 
> <goes back to drumbone>




You the stripper this time?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You the stripper this time?



See that party hat I'm wearing? Does that answer your question?


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 18, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I always thought tartar sauce was relish and mayo.




We put relish in, too. I guess it was some sort of unholy hybrid.


----------



## sniffles (Nov 18, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm...... fried calamari.....
> 
> *grabs fork and knife*
> 
> ...



Mmmm, squid.....
I see another dish of salted pepper squid in my immediate future.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Nov 19, 2005)

I live on Pepsi. It must come from a bottle or fountain not a can. I can't stand the taste of the can.
My fave sandwich is velveeta with miracle whip on white bread. (chips may be crushed in this occasionaly)
Frosted Flakes must have banana slices.
I like chocolate milk ice cold and put ice in it to get it that way.
M&Ms can be eaten in any order but should have the shells crunched off fiirst then eat the chocolate.

I cannot eat any food without out a shirt on at least   I have no idea why but I cannot eat topless. Though I am not bothered if anyone else eats topless


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 19, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> We put relish in, too. I guess it was some sort of unholy hybrid.



Mmm. Unholy hybrid.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Nov 19, 2005)

buzzard said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how many of you have seen them, but places that carry gag gifts like Spencers often have gimmicky ice cube thingys. For example I once bough my mother some golf ball ice cubes for Xmas (not the main gift of course). They are basically just plastic shells with water inside them that you freeze and use instead of ice cubes. You get the cold without the watering down. This should be handy for all you folks that hate your drinks watered down. They are, of course, re-usable.



I would rarely bother - I drink very quickly.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <starts playing the drumbone>



d00d, don't admit it when you start "playing the drumbone" online.  And clean up that monitor when you're done!


----------



## Rel (Nov 19, 2005)

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> I cannot eat any food without out a shirt on at least   I have no idea why but I cannot eat topless. Though I am not bothered if anyone else eats topless




What about pants?  Do you have to wear pants?  What's the point in eating if you have to wear pants?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 19, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> d00d, don't admit it when you start "playing the drumbone" online.  And clean up that monitor when you're done!



What you've never seen The Blueman Group?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> What about pants?  Do you have to wear pants?  What's the point in eating if you have to wear pants?





More interesting if you go out in public and do that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What you've never seen The Blueman Group?





Now we have a group playing the drumbone...... T-M-Frickin-I


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now we have a group playing the drumbone...... T-M-Frickin-I



IT IS THE NAME OF A MUSICAL INSTRUMENT!


----------



## Rel (Nov 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> IT IS THE NAME OF A MUSICAL INSTRUMENT!




You're a sick, sick man.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> You're a sick, sick man.



I am not, google it for crying out loud. I am not referring to a persons nether regions.


----------



## Rel (Nov 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am not, google it for crying out loud. I am not referring to a persons nether regions.




If you want your "musical instrument googled" you're going to have to do it yourself, sicko!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> If you want your "musical instrument googled" you're going to have to do it yourself, sicko!



My hat of Rel knows no limit.


----------



## Rel (Nov 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My hat of Rel knows no limit.




Well then my work here is complete.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well then my work here is complete.



Not by far. I wear my hat with pride!


----------



## KB9JMQ (Nov 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> What about pants?  Do you have to wear pants?  What's the point in eating if you have to wear pants?




As with anything, Pants are optional


----------



## jeff37923 (Nov 19, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Do you have any quirky food habits?




Yes. I love the taste of parmesan cheese. So occassionally I go out, buy a wedge of parmesan cheese, and then proceed to eat the entire wedge over the next hour. 

People usually look on in horror as I do this.

But it is so tasty...


----------



## ssampier (Nov 19, 2005)

jeff37923 said:
			
		

> Yes. I love the taste of parmesan cheese. So occassionally I go out, buy a wedge of parmesan cheese, and then proceed to eat the entire wedge over the next hour.
> 
> People usually look on in horror as I do this.
> 
> But it is so tasty...




Mmm parmesan. Am I the only one that DOESN'T like the Kraft parmesan cheese? Most people I know dump truckloads of that stuff on pasta. I sometimes use a little on pizza, but that's it; I never buy it.


----------



## fusangite (Nov 19, 2005)

Reading through the last six pages, I have come to the realization that almost everything I do involving food qualifies for posting on this thread. That stated, you guys are so uptight about food, I don't know where to begin. I suppose I don't have that many weird food habits in the sense of highly ritualized behaviour where something isn't good unless I observe a particular ritual involving its consumption. If I don't observe a weird food consumption rule because it might be socially upsetting or inconvenient, I still really enjoy the food. 

For me, weird food consumption habits are about making a good thing better. For instance, I like cheese any sort of way -- plain unadulterated slices, slices on crackers, in sandwiches, in saucest, etc. There is no way that cheese is not good. However, my favourite weird food ritual is based on a _Seinfeld_ episode in which George confesses to Jerry, after Susan's death, that he is now free to enjoy the ultimate bachelor paradise which entails eating an entire block of cheese with his hands while watching TV. "You know," he explains, "bite right into it, like it was an apple!"

"I was living the dream Jerry," he proclaims at one paint, "sitting infront of the TV, naked to the waist, eating a block of cheese the size of a car battery." Jerry, appropriately, is incredulous and mildly disgusted. It was one of many moments, watching TV, that I realize I'm identifying with the opposite character everyone else in the audience is. The first time I saw that episode, I realized that George's paradisical vision was mine too. And shortly thereafter, I discovered that eating a block of cheese like it was an apple was a damned fun thing to do, especially while watching TV. 

So, occasionally, in the past few years since I saw the episode, I'll be chatting on ICQ and will be asked what I'm doing, "Living the dream," I'll reply sometimes after a visit to the cheese store.


----------



## fusangite (Nov 19, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Mmm parmesan. Am I the only one that DOESN'T like the Kraft parmesan cheese? Most people I know dump truckloads of that stuff on pasta. I sometimes use a little on pizza, but that's it; I never buy it.



Parmesan cheese is much like pizza in that when it's good, it's really good. And when it's bad, it's still pretty good. That's my opinion on Kraft parmesan.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 19, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Chocolate demands milk.




Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> IT IS THE NAME OF A MUSICAL INSTRUMENT!





Mm hm... that's what they all say.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> If you want your "musical instrument googled" you're going to have to do it yourself, sicko!




Ain't that the truth!!

Hate to tell him, that's a lousy pick up line: "Hey wanna blow my drumbone?"


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 19, 2005)

jeff37923 said:
			
		

> Yes. I love the taste of parmesan cheese. So occassionally I go out, buy a wedge of parmesan cheese, and then proceed to eat the entire wedge over the next hour.
> 
> People usually look on in horror as I do this.
> 
> But it is so tasty...





Only if it's topping spaghetti. And not in a huge chunk. I just like alot of it on my spaghetti.


At least, it isn't limburger cheese....   



			
				ssampier said:
			
		

> Mmm parmesan. Am I the only one that DOESN'T like the Kraft parmesan cheese? Most people I know dump truckloads of that stuff on pasta. I sometimes use a little on pizza, but that's it; I never buy it.




I like Kraft parmesan cheese. That's the brand I usually get unless I'm short on cash, then it's the store brand.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 19, 2005)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> tomato sauce (ketchup, Yanquis)




If you call ketchup tomato sauce, what in the world do you call tomato sauce?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 19, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Some of my siblings do the chips-on-burgers thing.




I like to smash Doritos onto my balogna sandwiches. From the top down it goes:

soft white bread
mustard
Doritos
1 slice of balogna
soft white bread

As often as not, I omit the balogna and just have a Doritos sandwich.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 19, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Just looked at that Wikipedia link, and I'll be dashed if we don't eat fry sauce, too  Except we call it tartar sauce, and often put in some mustard. We pretty much only make it for fish sticks and similar foods.




We make "tartar sauce" for fish sticks, but it is a mix of Miracle Whip and sweet pickle relish.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 19, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I eat fries with Tabasco sauce, A-1 Steak Sauce or occasionally BBQ sauce.




Fries with A-1 is delicious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 19, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Mmm parmesan. Am I the only one that DOESN'T like the Kraft parmesan cheese?



Love it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 19, 2005)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Fries with A-1 is delicious.



I concur.


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 20, 2005)

Root Beer cant be too cold, otherwise it tastes bad.


----------



## ssampier (Nov 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Love it.




I knew it. I prefer the freshly shredded parmesan cheese myself; good stuff. 

I usually use the cheap, but good Frigo Parmesan Wedge.


----------



## Kastil (Nov 20, 2005)

When I make Pillsbury Crescent rolls, I always eat one of them raw.

I also have the horrible habit of 'tasting' my meatball mix ((raw hamburger and all!)) when I make them to see if I got the seasoning right.  My mother taught me this trick and it hasn't killed me yet.

I also learned that which does not kill you, makes you sick the next day.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 20, 2005)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Root Beer cant be too cold, otherwise it tastes bad.




Amen to that! The one exception to my no-ice-in-soda-even-if-it's-warm rule.


Y'know what's good? Herr's Steak and Worcestershire potato chips. I'll bet A-1 would be great on fries, too. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I do the exact opposite.  I eat them two or three at a time, but always different color/flavor combinations.





That's the only way to eat Skittles in my book.


----------



## elforcelf (Nov 20, 2005)

We are all sick,sick people.


----------



## AIM-54 (Nov 20, 2005)

elforcelf said:
			
		

> We are all sick,sick people.




I think that's a badge of honor 'round these parts...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 20, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> I think that's a badge of honor 'round these parts...




And should be worn with pride!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 20, 2005)

I love pickled pigs feet.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love pickled pigs feet.



 *vomits*  Ew.


----------



## reveal (Nov 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love pickled pigs feet.




My grandma makes great cracklin' bread. "Crackles" is what floats to the top of the water when you make chitlins. You mix that in with cornbread mix. It's really, really tasty. 

Pork rinds are good too.


----------



## AIM-54 (Nov 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love pickled pigs feet.




When I was a young lad, my dad regaled me with tales of people who would eat pigs feet, sheep's brain and other such delicacies.  While he admitted that his mother had served him sheep's brain on occasion, I had thought the enjoyment of pigs feet to be a myth, like Achilles or South Dakota.  I suppose the presence of such things in grocery stores could be taken as proof that there were, in fact, people who made use of such things, but now I have a more concrete source.  Thank you for enlightening me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> My grandma makes great cracklin' bread. "Crackles" is what floats to the top of the water when you make chitlins. You mix that in with cornbread mix. It's really, really tasty.



Mmm, sounds good.




			
				reveal said:
			
		

> Pork rinds are good too.



Agreed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 21, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Thank you for enlightening me.



No problem. Thats what friends are for.


----------

